

Privacy breach: Xbox One a 'twisted nightmare' - bane
http://games.ninemsn.com.au/news/privacy-breach-xbox-one-a-twisted-nightmare

======
ChrisAntaki
Facial recognition, emotion tracking, heartbeat tracking, all while you watch
ads. That's like a neuromarketer's dream.

